# Starting up my 10 Gal tank



## tekno (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi, i just got my 10 gallon tank. It's a Tetra 10 gallon starter kit. I had it for 3 days. Here's what i did so far:

-1st day: cleaned tank, added water, added the filtration (tetra tf10), added tetra water conditioner and let it cycle for a day.

-2nd day: got Seachem stabilty,Seachem Prime, natural gravel, black backround and 5 zebra danios.I was told that they are hardy fish and can live in room temprature i also did my research on that. Added the stability and let it cycle for an hour. Let the danios bag sit in my tank for 20 minutes, added tank water to the bag and let it sit for another 20 mins then i put the danios in. The water is cloudy and the Danios seem to be doing fine. 

-3rd day: water is not cloudy, fed the danios some food, and added some stability. 

I will be getting some floating plants on tuesday as well some more gravel and a heater also, will take some of my water to be tested. So, far i think it's going good i just need to get some plants to make the cycle better and will be good for the fish. 

Is this right or wrong on what i am doing so far? 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

how much did you bought that tank?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Your aquarium is not cycled yet. It takes longer than a day to cycle an aquarium (more like 4-6 weeks).

Your fish are likely suffering (or will be shortly) due to increasing levels of ammonia and/or nitrites that are in your water column. If you do not have a test kit to test for these parameters, I would suggest you purchase them. You will need to be doing daily water changes (approximately 20%) in order to keep the ammonia and nitrite down to acceptable levels.

Finally, a 10 gallon aquarium is not well suited for Zebra Danios, as they are very active fish and require at least a 20 gallon aquarium in order to freely swim about.


----------



## tekno (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info! i will purchase a master kit and check the levels. I herd that as long i put the stability everyday my fish should be fine. I will start to do water changes. Also, i read that the danios are fine in a 10 gallon tank or higher.

Is this a good site for info?

http://www.fishlore.com/NitrogenCycle.htm

Thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Stability is not a product that really works. Most of these beneficial bacteria products do not work, and it is best if you simply save your money.

While you can say that your Danios will be fine in a 10 gallon aquarium, experience of many other users does indicate that they are better off in larger aquariums.


----------



## tekno (Aug 29, 2010)

So, should i take out my fish and get some floating plants?I have a friend that has a 29 gal tank and i can give my fish to him. i just did a water change and used prime to condition it.is that ok? I am going to get the tester kit as well. 
thanks any more input would be helpful lol.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Stability is not a product that really works. Most of these beneficial bacteria products do not work, and it is best if you simply save your money.
> 
> While you can say that your Danios will be fine in a 10 gallon aquarium, experience of many other users does indicate that they are better off in larger aquariums.


I disagree, the bacteria inside of stability does not colonize. However, it does seem to turn ammonia into nitrite which seems to speed up the cycle a few days.

Also, 5 danios seems like a lot to cycle a 10G tank.


----------



## tekno (Aug 29, 2010)

i was wondering if i should give the 5 danios to my friend and get some plants instead? thanks.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

If you decide to keep the fish, since you have a friend with a tank, how about grabbing some grungy filter media from him to "quick-cycle"? Then they won't suffer from the cycling process. And plants are always a good thing...


----------



## tekno (Aug 29, 2010)

cool thanks! i also have a 2L mini tank with mty betta in it, when i do my water change can i use that water from the betta tank and put it in my 10 gallon? Thanks.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

There is very little helpful bacteria in the water, not enough to off-set the waste. Most of the good stuff is on the substrate and in the filter media. 
If your friends tank is mature, you should be able to grab his filter sponge or cartridge, gunk and all, and squeeze it all into your tank and leave it floating, or use it in your filter. Buy him a new sponge and it will quickly re-colonize.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Joeee said:


> I disagree, the bacteria inside of stability does not colonize. However, it does seem to turn ammonia into nitrite which seems to speed up the cycle a few days.


A few days off of 3-6 weeks is not a big difference.


----------



## tekno (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks i will check if my friend has some filter media to give to me. I am also going to get some plants and the masters kit.


----------



## tekno (Aug 29, 2010)

i am on day 16 on my tank. Here are my levels:

pH=................... 7.6
HRpH=................ 7.8
Ammonia=.......... 0.25ppm
Nitrite=.............. 5.0ppm
Nitrate=.............5.0ppm

I also have some plants in my tank and i only have two zebra danios left the rest were fin nipped which i was mad. Should i get 4 more because i read there good in schools of 6.

My nitrite is high and my biological filter needs time to establish it's self. Should i do daily partial water changes at 25%? 

Also, about the water conditioner i use prime. It says 2 drops per 4L. Should i increase the drops of prime put in the water? 

I still use my stability every water change i do. 

My time strip says it's almost time to change my filter. Should i change the filter or let it go a little more? I have a whisper tf10 that uses carbon filters. Also, should i clean my filtration system every two months? 

Sorry for all the questions and thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I got 5 z.danios in a 10gal myself and I gues I'm lucky thier personalities did not end up fighting with each other as I'm not seeing any tails shredded. 

I did however introduce mine 2 at a time over a few weeks apart and I think mine established a peaking order or something thus why they appear to be getting along well. They do sometimes fight when it is feeding time as they woof down food like hungry hippos. ;;


----------



## leafgirl115 (Jun 24, 2010)

tekno said:


> cool thanks! i also have a 2L mini tank with mty betta in it, when i do my water change can i use that water from the betta tank and put it in my 10 gallon? Thanks.


The tank with your betta in it is to small to cycle. Its always going to change.

So placing dirty water from one tank to the others not going to do any good.

If you get this tank cycled and later on you decide to start up another placing a sponge in the 10g for a few weeks will help a lot!


----------



## tekno (Aug 29, 2010)

So i have had my tank for almost a month and i water changes and here are my levels:

pH: 7.6
HRpH: 7.8
Ammonia:0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm

my last water change was on the 17th.

I am also getting some snails in my tank i guess from the plant (sept 05) and i have also put my driftwood in my tank. (sept 17th) 

Is it safe to assume my tank has cycled and my biological filter has been established? ifso, is it safe to get some more fish?

To get rid of the snails, what fish is good to put in a 10 gallon tank? 

I have had three guppies in my tank 1 male and 2 females. the male and female died and i have one female left and it's acting strange it's always at the top of the tank. My Zerbra's are fine. 

Thanks for any help!

Adding: for water changes for a 10 gallon, is it now ok to do weekly water changes or should i do it twice a week?


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

OK. Let's light up the discussion. I know I'll get a lot of comments as I go against the rules in Aquarium business and so far I have been successful. I have my 10 Gl fish tank for almost 6 months and so far I only lost 1 fish.
Here is what I have done to set up my:
1st week - Running with live plants, no fish, added cycled media from other filter to my filter and adding Big Al's bio support every day.
2nd week - added 2 guppies (male and female - no comments please as I mentioned before I go against the rules), keep adding bio support every day
3rd - week first watter change of 10%
4th week - added 6 neons and was adding bio support every day
5th week - added 2 swordtails (currently removed as the became too aggressive and ate all my shrimps), 20% watter change (now I'm doing 20% watter changes every week)
6th week - added 3 curycatfish and 1 pleco (pleco currently removed as it became to large for my tank)
7th week - added red cherry shrimps (they wore all eaten by swordtail after 3 months) added more plants
8th week - added 3 ottocads and 9 amano shrimps - I lost 1 otto 3 weeks after I added them. This is the only fish I lost.
Currently I have very overstocked tank as many will say as I have neons, rummy nose tetras, ottos, catfish, guppies, adults, teenagers and fries. And everybody living happy.
Please no comments on overstocking as you need to research first where the rule of tum (or should I say rule of middle finger of business) relay coming from.


----------



## tekno (Aug 29, 2010)

cool! i want to get some shrimps!


----------

